# Koi fangen- gewußt wie?



## waterman (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leicht verzweifelt, weil ich gestern vergeblich versucht habe einen kranken (aber schlauen und schnellen) Koi aus dem Teich zu holen. Habt Ihr Tipps? Mit welchem Begriff soll ich die Suchfunktion benutzen?
Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines großen Koi-Keschers (100cm Durchmesser mit langem Netz) ? Die sind ja nicht gerade billig.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## AMR (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

hey ... das ist jez vllt zu spät ,aber man kann die koi etwas an den kescher gewöhnen, wenn man z.B jeden tag blütenblätter abfischt. dann schwimmen sie sogar zum kescher hin aus neugier .funktioniert vllt nicht bei allen aber kannsde ja mal versuchen. ansonsten ist ein großer kescher echt ein muss.


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Hallo Wil,

versuchs mal abends (im Dunklen) mit der Taschenlampe.
Vorsichtig den Fisch suchen und dann mit dem Kescher von hinten überraschen. Die sehen im Dunklen auch nicht all zu viel. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## koimen (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Hallo Wil

Ich denke es lohnt sich von anfang an einen Koikescher zu kaufen.....muss ja nicht ein Original Japankescher sein mit Holzstiel etc.......meiner aus Alu mit 90cm Durchmesser und bis 5m' teleskopierbar kostete 150.-CHF sind etwa knapp gegen 100Euro. 

Meine Koi konnte ich damit sehr einfach und vorallem ohne Stress fangen!


----------



## waterman (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für Eure Tipps. Heute Abend :crazy (ev. mit einem Koikescher). Das gibt mir Mut und Hoffnung.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Hallo!
Die Methode von Annett wende ich auch an, meine bessere Hälfte hällt 
den 500 Wattstrahler,zum anlocken, und ich pirsche mich von hinten an,
geht gut. Gruß Werner,der Dir h eute Abend viel Erfolg wünscht...


----------



## Bombusterestris (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Hallo,
ich habe das auch schon durch. Ist der Koi noch zu retten und eine Behandlung macht Sinn, ist er so schnell,dass mit einem 60cm Kescher nichts zu machen ist. Wenn er ohne Probleme zu fangen ist kann man sich das Mittel zur Behandlung sparen! Was haltet Ihr von einem __ Senknetz, wäre das nicht die Methode mit dem geringsten Sreß für Mensch und Tier? Oder bleibt wirklich nur das teuere Original ( 90cm Durchmesser und ein langer Stiel )

Gruß Stefan


----------



## waterman (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe den großen Koikescher (80cm Durchmesser) mit langem Stiel gekauft (Ca. 60 €), den ich mehr oder weniger zum "Treiben" benutzt habe. Nach einer viertel Stunde konnte ich dann mit der Hilfe meines Sohnes den Koi mit dem kleinen Kescher fangen. 
Danke für Eure Tipps 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi fangen- gewußt wie?*

Die Dinger sind echt Goldwert, ebenso ist ein Umsetzkescher Pflicht meine ich.
Auch total Praktisch


----------

